# Craftsman chainsaw fuel line replacement.



## New Englandah (Mar 24, 2009)

Craftsman chainsaw model 358.356090 (80's) was left sitting too long and the fuel lines disintegrated. I bought a new line and filter. Does anyone know how to replace the lines without taking the tank out?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You only need to remove the top cover from the engine to gain access to the area where the fuel line is fed through the tank and into the air box. You can use a small tag or tie wire as a guide to pull the fuel hose through and into the tank.


----------



## New Englandah (Mar 24, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> You only need to remove the top cover from the engine to gain access to the area where the fuel line is fed through the tank and into the air box. You can use a small tag or tie wire as a guide to pull the fuel hose through and into the tank.


Thanks a lot.

One other question:
Is there a vent or anything on the fuel tank or just that one line that you know of?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

New Englandah said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> One other question:
> Is there a vent or anything on the fuel tank or just that one line that you know of?


I don't see the vent in the IPL, but if I remember there is a little "duck bill" check valve pressed into the top of the fuel tank. There has to be a vent to the fuel tank, and unless it's in the fuel cap, then the fuel tank may need to be removed if you want or need to replace the vent check valve.


----------

